# RR: 149. Wagner: Parsifal



## Trout

*1.	Knappertsbusch (cond.), London, Talvela, Hotter, Thomas, Neidlinger, Dalis, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1962)










2.	Karajan (cond.), Van Dam, Von Halem, Moll, Hofmann, Nimsgern, Vejzovic, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Deutschen Oper Berlin Chorus	(1980)










3.	Solti (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, Hotter, Frick, Kollo, Kelemen, Ludwig, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera, Vienna Boys' Choir Chorus, Konzertvereinigung, (1972)










4.	Kubelík (cond.), Weikl, Mazura, King, Moll, Minton, Salminen, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1980)










5.	Knappertsbusch (cond.), London, Van Mill, Weber, Windgassen, Uhde, Mödl, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1951)










6.	Barenboim (cond.), Van Dam, Tomlinson, Holle, Jerusalem, Von Kannen, Meier, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin State Opera Chorus	(1990)










7.	Knappertsbusch (cond.), Stewart, Hagenau, Hotter, Vickers, Neidlinger, Ericson, Winkler, Nienstedt, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1964)










8.	Boulez (cond.), Stewart, Ridderbusch, Crass, King, McIntyre, Jones, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1970)










9.	Thielemann (cond.), Domingo, Struckmann, Anger, Selig, Bankl, Meier, Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(2005)










10.	Jordan (cond.), Schöne, Tschammer, Lloyd, Goldberg, Haugland, Minton, Monte Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir	(1981)










Bonus: Muck (cond.), Hertz (cond.), S. Wagner (cond.), Pistor, Hofmann, Bronsgeest, Kipnis, Wolff, various orchestras & choruses (excerpts)	(1928)

DVDs:
1. Gatti (cond.), Girard (dir.), Kaufmann, Pape, Mattei, Dalayman, Nikitin, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, Chorus, & Ballet	(2013)

2. Nagano (cond.), Lehnhoff (dir.), Ventris, Meier, Salminen, Hampson, Fox, Berlin Deutsches Symphony Orchestra, Baden-Baden Festival Choir (2004)

3. Jordan (cond.), Syberberg (dir.), Schöne, Tschammer, Lloyd, Goldberg, Haugland, Minton, Monte Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir (1982)

4. Stein (cond.), Wagner (dir.), Jerusalem, Randova, Weikl, Sotin, Roar, Salminen, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus (1981)

5. Sinopoli (cond.), Wagner (dir.), Elming, Watson, Struckmann, Sotin, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus (1998)
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Knappertsbusch (cond.), London, Talvela, Hotter, Thomas, Neidlinger, Dalis, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1962)
2.	Karajan (cond.), Van Dam, Von Halem, Moll, Hofmann, Nimsgern, Vejzovic, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Deutschen Oper Berlin Chorus	(1980)
3.	Solti (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, Hotter, Frick, Kollo, Kelemen, Ludwig, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera, Vienna Boys' Choir Chorus, Konzertvereinigung, (1972)
4.	Kubelík (cond.), Weikl, Mazura, King, Moll, Minton, Salminen, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1980)
5.	Knappertsbusch (cond.), London, Van Mill, Weber, Windgassen, Uhde, Mödl, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1951)
6.	Barenboim (cond.), Van Dam, Tomlinson, Holle, Jerusalem, Von Kannen, Meier, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin State Opera Chorus	(1990)
7.	Knappertsbusch (cond.), Stewart, Hagenau, Hotter, Vickers, Neidlinger, Ericson, Winkler, Nienstedt, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1964)
8.	Boulez (cond.), Stewart, Ridderbusch, Crass, King, McIntyre, Jones, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1970)
9.	Thielemann (cond.), Domingo, Struckmann, Anger, Selig, Bankl, Meier, Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(2005)
10.	Jordan (cond.), Schöne, Tschammer, Lloyd, Goldberg, Haugland, Minton, Monte Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir	(1981)
Bonus: Muck (cond.), Hertz (cond.), S. Wagner (cond.), Pistor, Hofmann, Bronsgeest, Kipnis, Wolff, various orchestras & choruses (excerpts)	(1928)

DVDs:
1. Gatti (cond.), Girard (dir.), Kaufmann, Pape, Mattei, Dalayman, Nikitin, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, Chorus, & Ballet	(2013)
2. Nagano (cond.), Lehnhoff (dir.), Ventris, Meier, Salminen, Hampson, Fox, Berlin Deutsches Symphony Orchestra, Baden-Baden Festival Choir (2004)
3. Jordan (cond.), Syberberg (dir.), Schöne, Tschammer, Lloyd, Goldberg, Haugland, Minton, Monte Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir (1982)
4. Stein (cond.), Wagner (dir.), Jerusalem, Randova, Weikl, Sotin, Roar, Salminen, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus (1981)
5. Sinopoli (cond.), Wagner (dir.), Elming, Watson, Struckmann, Sotin, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus (1998)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

